# my little Aviary



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i have quite a few big dogwood bushes that i put in the aviary but only when the budgies are not in there as they would have the poor plant chewed to bits LOL



the pop hole leads into the shed/birdroom were there food ect is and were they sleep at night 



they really love flying around in the fresh air, it can be a bit of a struggle getting them to go in in the evening especially the diamond doves for some reason LOL 



this is how it looks when the budgies have access to it, i put artificial grass on the floor in the autumn as it stays nice and dry, the birds have dragged hay from inside out onto it 



the doves love the swings as you can see


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats a lovely little set up you have  least you have some happy birdies


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, thats cool


----------



## baxterbaker (Feb 26, 2010)

great arrangements for these tiny birds, I really like it.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

What a beautiful little aviary. I am suitably jealous!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's a fantastic aviary you have there! I wish I could get one like that for my canaraies. How much did it cost you to buy/build it?


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

Summer1098 said:


> That's a fantastic aviary you have there! I wish I could get one like that for my canaraies. How much did it cost you to buy/build it?


Ehhh.......let me think......it cost a few hundred to buy all the wood, wire, perspex for the roof, screws, brackets and such, my poor dad built it as i stood over him cracking the whip LOL      its funny cos its true


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool aviary, lovely birds!


----------

